# Dependents educational assistance



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

All right...I know this list exists because I have seen it...and I have searched EVERY WHERE on the VA Website and I cannot find it and of course being a US Government website...they are not going to make it easy to locate.

Certainly NOT user friendly!

My wife is going to school on her VA Dependents Educational Assistance Program, Chapter 35...

She is changing schools and in order for the VA to continue her allowance, her new school MUST be a VA Approved College or University.

I know there is a list of already approved institutions here in the Philippines but they do not call it by any name you would search for...like VA Approved colleges...or VA approved educational institutions...or list of approved universities...NOTHING!

Does anyone know how to locate this list of approved schools and what the name of this list is? It has some crazy four or five initial acronym or something that stands for something none of us would ever guess.

I searched the VA website for more than five hours this morning and was clicking every link I can find, searching every page...I sent three email but no responses...

If anyone here knows the name of that list or has the link or where to find it...PLEASE let me know before I go crazy!!!!!

Thanks to any one and every one who might assist with this frustrating issue.

You would think they could put something so important in a very easy to find location with a one button click and you are there...Oh...look, here is a complete list of every college and university approved for use by the VA's chapter 35 dependents.

But that would make sense and be too easy...gotta laugh at it though!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Try this:
http://inquiry.vba.va.gov/weamspub/...chInstitutionCriteria.searchOption=C&searchIn


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

You might want to contact the VA at the embassy in Manila. I think they can give you more info.


----------

